# Engagement training



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi,
I just got the leerburg dvd last week, "The power of training with food" and I've done a few sessions already. My question is in the beginning of engagement work, is it normal for a 6 month old pup to wander off and sniff the ground sometimes? Half the time, he is following me for the treat (cooked pork/chicken) and then sniffs to the ground. In order for him to stay engaged, I'll have to run to the other direction right after rewarding. Another trouble, I see that michael uses both hands to reward and does it quick. I'm no where fast as he is and end up having my pup disengaged when I try to get food in my other hand. Any tips to get better at this?

P.s- I'm doing 5 minute sessions every 3 hours, is that too long?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It sounds like your pup isn't hungry enough. A good way to increase his food drive is to only feed him during training. Also, practice on your part will help too. It gets better with time.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You'll get better with your timing, and your pup will get better with his focus. Keep sessions short, fast and furiously fun!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If he is sniffing the ground he may be showing avoidance behavior....or if he's searching for dropped treats, make sure you always feed him from your hand and don't let him get any you accidentally drop. Where I train(my obedience group), we never allow them to sniff the ground during training as it becomes a bad habit. I've even seen people correct their dog for doing so...I am in the camp of redirecting if possible before giving a firm correction for it.

Have you tried using a toy(tug or ball on a string) mixing it up w/ food reward? High value treats and toys are best for training and I have to change them up often to keep my dog interested. But, "I" should be the most important thing to my dog during training so acting animated and praising often along with the other rewards helps keep engagement.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

I plan on getting the tug dvd next week or so. Should I get the advanced motivation dvd aswell? After those two dvd's I want get the heeling dvd.

I think he's just sniffing to find dropped treats. My fault for dropping them though.


----------

